# Oven is Melting Cabinets !!



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Ran our Frigidaire Oven on the clean setting and it actually caused the covers on my Kraft cabinets to melt and split. Is this normal or is their an issue with oven seal?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not melting the cabinets, just melted the plastic that they are coated with. Take another shot farther back, not a up close Macro shot. If the oven is self-cleaning, there is no reason to run in Nuclear reactor mode.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry I did not get back to you. Obviously the finish that was fried has to come off and you will have to prime and put two coats on to replace it. 

Not much is going to stand up to the 500F plus self cleaning oven cycle though. I would be concerned it is venting so close to something potentially flammable.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You could try some high-temp paint from an auto supply store?
But that's just too weird they'd make something that puts out that much heat outside the unit at ANY time....

DM


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think painting... will give you the look you need. Drawer front and door will need to be replace... Go to "Kaft cabinit shop... best to take both in with you so they measure and match color of your thermo plastic finish.

Did this happen on one side? Might be a seal problem on range ... or installed to tight...

the thermo plastic finish can not take a lot of heat... or extremes of any kind.

If the range is under warranty.. you might want to contact manufacturer
and request an inspection.

The good news is you didn't have a fire and nobody was hurt.

Something is going on that shouldn't.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Big Bob said:


> The good news is you didn't have a fire and nobody was hurt.
> 
> Something is going on that shouldn't.


:thumbup:
Yet! And Yup! Fix or vent the oven. Self cleaning ovens do get hot in the cleaning cycle but I have never seen one act like yours.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

View attachment 16686
View attachment 16686


Mr Chips said:


> Ran our Frigidaire Oven on the clean setting and it actually caused the covers on my Kraft cabinets to melt and split. Is this normal or is their an issue with oven seal?


It's a known problem, this Kraftmaid warning is typical:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Been thinking about how to help you fix this. How many doors/drawer fronts were damaged? I think your best bet might be to see if you can just replace them. Not sure what to do if the material on the frames got melted too.

Of course you can prime and paint but you need that plastic off first. I guess a heat gun might work? 

You know, I guess self-cleaning ovens are an interesting concept but most do not get installed properly and the heat they generate really does stress whatever seals they have. The self-cleaning cycle is just way to hot, for too long, for typical home construction. I had a high BTU restaurant stove and oven in the California house but the new kitchen was built, vented and inspected for it. 

You dodged a bullet brother. Oven warmed up to 125 and oven cleaner next time? Left overnight to wipe out in the morning. Adequate ventilation of course. Not saying oven cleaner is great either but it won't melt your cabinets or set your kitchen on fire.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Stand alone range? Built-in?
Where are the damaged cabinets in relation to the oven? Above the right rear element?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks all, i guess i will just bite the bullet and replace the faces. 
The range is about 4 years old, and i have someone coming to look at it this week ( extended warranty)

it basically did the same thing to all the cabinet edges the surround the range. Sucks that you pay $1000+ thinking you are buying quality and only get headaches

wish that warning sticker was on my cabinets, they are about 10 years old, so probably wasn't an issue back then.


----------

